# Dovetails with a router jig



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Anybody ever try thiis? It looks like a variation of a spline jig that he uses for dovetails.

http://www.getwoodworking.com/news/article/how-to-make-spline-dovetail-joints/822/


----------

